# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Έρωτας και τρέλα

## acoul

Ο Σαββόπουλος έλεγε: συγκοινωνούμε αλλά δεν επικοινωνούμε. Τα δίκτυα αποτελούν το μέσο της επικοινωνίας που είναι και το ζητούμενο. Βρήκα το παρακάτω κείμενο αρκετά ενδιαφέρον σαν προσπάθεια για να μας ταξιδέψει σε πιο ουσιώδεις προορισμούς, αφού πολλές φορές μπερδεύουμε και μπλέκουμε το μέσο με τον στόχο ...

Πηγή



> Μια μέρα συγκεντρώθηκαν σε κάποιο μέρος της γης
> όλα τα συναισθήματα και όλες οι αξίες του ανθρώπου.
> 
> Η Τρέλα αφού συστήθηκε 3 φορές στην Ανία της πρότεινε να παίξουν κρυφτό.
> Το Ενδιαφέρον σήκωσε το φρύδι και περίμενε να ακούσει ενώ η Περιέργεια χωρίς να μπορεί να κρατηθεί ρώτησε: «Τι είναι το κρυφτό;». Ο Ενθουσιασμός άρχισε να χορεύει παρέα με την Ευφορία και η Χαρά άρχισε να πηδάει πάνω κάτω για να καταφέρει να πείσει το Δίλημμα και την Απάθεια - την οποία δεν την ενδιέφερε ποτέ τίποτα - να παίξουν κι αυτοί. Αλλά υπήρχαν πολλοι που δεν ήθελαν να παίξουν : Η Αλήθεια δεν ήθελε να παίξει γιατί ήξερε ότι ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή θα την αποκάλυπταν, η Υπεροψία έβρισκε το παιχνίδι χαζό και ο Άνανδρος δεν ήθελε να ρισκάρει. «Ένα, δύο, τρία» άρχισε να μετράει η Τρέλα.
> 
> Η πρώτη που κρύφτηκε ήταν η Τεμπελιά. Μιας και βαριόταν κρύφτηκε στον πρώτο βράχο που συνάντησε. Η Πίστη πέταξε στους ουρανούς και η Ζήλια κρύφτηκε στην σκιά του Θριάμβου ο oποίος με την δύναμη του κατάφερε να σκαρφαλώσει στο πιο ψηλό δέντρο. Η Γενναιοδωρία δεν μπορούσε να κρυφτεί γιατί κάθε μέρος που έβρισκε της φαινόταν υπέροχο μέρος για να κρυφτεί κάποιος άλλος φίλος της οπότε την άφηνε ελεύθερη. Και έτσι η Γενναιοδωρία κρύφτηκε σε μια ηλιαχτίδα. Ο Εγωισμός αντιθέτως βρήκε αμέσως κρυψώνα, ένα καλά κρυμμένο και βολικό μέρος μόνο για αυτόν. Το Ψέμα πήγε και κρύφτηκε στον πάτο του ωκεανού. Το Πάθος και ο Πόθος κρύφτηκαν μέσα σε ένα ηφαίστειο.
> 
> Ο Έρωτας δεν είχε βρει ακόμη κάπου να κρυφτεί. Έβρισκε όλες τις κρυψώνες πιασμένες, ώσπου βρήκε ένα θάμνο από τριαντάφυλλα και κρύφτηκε εκεί. «….1000» μέτρησε η Τρέλα και άρχισε να ψάχνει. Την πρώτη που βρήκε ήταν η Τεμπελιά αφού δεν είχε κρυφτεί και πολύ μακριά. Μετά βρήκε την Πίστη που μίλαγε στον ουρανό με τον Θεό για θεολογία. Ένιωσε τον «ρυθμό» του Πόθου και του Πάθους στο βάθος του ηφαιστείου και αφού βρήκε την Ζήλια δεν ήταν καθόλου δύσκολο να βρει και τον Θρίαμβο. Βρήκε πολύ εύκολα το Δίλημμα που δεν είχε ακόμη αποφασίσει που να κρυφτεί.
> ...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Χμμμ...

Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι πάντα...  ::  


Πάντως, πολύ έξυπνο και ρεαλιστικό...

----------


## kinglyr

πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο κείμενο Αλέξανδρε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BeeMan

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ!!!!!ΟΝΤΩΣ.

----------


## socrates

Nice!!! Για όσο υπάρχει ακόμα ρομαντισμός και συναίσθημα!

----------


## darkangel

πραγματικά εκπληκτικό άρθρο  ::

----------


## acoul

Πηγή
[quote]
Μια φορά κι ένα καιρό, υπήρχε ένα νησί στο οποίο ζούσαν όλα τα συναισθή

----------


## socrates

Wow!  ::

----------


## darkangel

Δεν ξέρω πιο από τα 2 να διαλέξω , είναι και τα 2 υπέροχα….. 
Όπως και τα 2 κρύβουν μεγάλες αλήθειες

----------


## sialko

και τα δύο είναι υπέροχα! ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

καλα και τα δυο+++

----------


## acoul

Πάμε για ένα ακόμη τότε ... Πηγή



> Το τελευταιο μας φιλι ηταν το ποιο γλυκο, αλλα ηταν πετρινο.
> Μαρμαρωσε στον χρονο.
> 
> Το προβλημα με τον χρονο ειναι οτι ειναι ελλειπτικος
> και οχι γραμμικος οπως οι ανθρωποι νομιζουν.
> Ελλειπτικος οπως ειναι η κινηση των πλανητων, που ταξιδευουν
> μεσα στα ορια του Ηλιακου Συστηματος και αφου διαγραψουν
> μια μεγαλη ελλειπτικη τροχια ξαναπερνουν απο τα ιδια σημεια.
> Ετσι λοιπον οι εποχες επαναλαμβανονται, η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται
> ...


και μια και μιλάμε για το χρόνο

----------


## acoul

Καλό πράμα ο έρωτας, καθαρίζει την σκέψη, ακόμη και στους τεχνοκράτες ... Πηγή



> Τελικα οτι γραφω ρε φιλε ειναι πολυ επικαιρο.
> 
> Προσπαθω να ξανα-στησω το καινουργιο computer
> και θυμηθηκα το ποστ που ειχα κανει πριν μερικες μερες
> σχετικα με την επαναληψη του χρονου.
> Την επαναληψη των γεγονοτων δηλαδη.
> 
> Παλι στηνω παραθυρα, παλι βαζω πορτες και λουκετα,
> παλι το τασακι εχει γεμισει με αποτσιγαρα,
> ...

----------


## socrates

Καλά βρε Άλεξ που τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά τα καλά;  ::

----------


## acoul

Απόσπασμα από εδώ



> ΠΑΡΑΒΟΛΕΣ που συμβαίνουν σε μιαν άλλη ΑΠΟΚΡΙΑ
> («...τ’ αλφαβητάρι των άστρων που συλλαβίζεις
> όπως το φέρει ο κόπος της τελειωμένης μέρας, και βγάζεις άλλα νοήματα κι άλλες ελπίδες...»)
> 
> 
> α] ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ή μακριά σ’ έναν άλλο κόσμο γίνηκε αυτή η ΑΠΟΚΡΙΑ.
> «ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ» μιας εφιαλτικής πραγματικότητας (διάβαζε ΕΜΦΥΛΙΟΣ...), ο Σαχτούρης το 1952 έγραφε για μια άλλη ΑΠΟΚΡΙΑ....
> «Με το πρόσωπο στον τοίχο» της αμερικανικής στυγνής πραγματικότητας
> όλη η ανθρωπότητα έζησε και ζει πάλι το χρονικό προαναγγελθέντων πολέμων (κατ’ εξακολούθηση).
> ...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Πολυ ωραια κειμενα  ::

----------


## acoul

Γιατί έρωτας, παράπονο θυμός και αδικία είναι κοντά καμιά φορά ... Πηγή



> «Η οθωνική φιλοσοφία καλλιεργήθηκε στις όχθες του λιμνάζοντος Ιλισσού και η παιδεία υπηρέτησε πιστά τις κρατικές επιταγές. Τίποτε δεν έπρεπε να θυμίζει την πραγματικότητα. Ούτε καν η γλώσσα. Όλα παραποιήθηκαν κι όλα πέρασαν από τον πάγκο του ανελέητου Προκρούστη ώστε να καταντήσουμε όχι μόνο ανάδελφοι (τον όρο εδώ χρησιμοποιεί ειρωνικά) αλλά και άκληροι, αφού απαρνηθήκαμε την αλεξανδρινή, την ελληνορωμαϊκή, τη βυζαντινή και την οθωμανική κληρονομιά και σβήσαμε από τους χάρτες ότι βρισκόταν έξω από την επικράτεια του 1830.
> 
> Αξιοθρήνητοι ναυαγοί σε μιαν άγονη νησίδα όπου ξέθαβαν αρχαιότητες για να ΄χουν κάτι να δείχνουν στα παιδιά τους, όταν θα ερχόταν η ώρα τους να τους μιλήσουν για τις ρίζες τους. Πλήρως αποκομμένοι από τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο : τον αλύτρωτο Ελληνισμό και τους αλλοεθνείς λαούς, ομοδόξους και ετεροδόξους, με τους οποίους είχαν συνυπάρξει οι Έλληνες επί αιώνες ή και χιλιετίες.
> 
> [...]Αρνηθήκαμε ακόμα και τους πνεύμονες του ελληνικού σώματος - τη Θεσσαλονίκη, τη Σμύρνη και την Τραπεζούντα - αλλά και την καρδιά του, την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Με άλλα λόγια η οθωνική παιδεία είχε προβεί στη συρρίκνωση του Ελληνισμού πολύ πριν να αρχίσει ο ολέθριος διαμελισμός του. Έτσι, η Αθήνα του 1834 ήρθε να υποκαταστήσει το κέντρο του ελληνικού κόσμου και να επιβάλλει τον αυθαίρετο τίτλο του «εθνικού κέντρου» - κέντρο ενός έθνους του οποίου η πολιτική επικράτεια άρχιζε από τα σύνορα της Στερεάς με τη Θεσσαλία και κατέληγε στο Ταίναρο, ενώ το επίσημο ιστορικό του παρελθόν άρχιζε από τον Γέρο του Μοριά και κατέληγε στον Καραϊσκάκη.
> 
> [...]Να απαλλαγούμε από το σύνδρομο της επαρχιακής μιζέριας του Οθωνικού Βασιλείου. Να πάψουμε να θεωρούμε ότι για να ανήκουμε πολιτικά και οικονομικά στη Δύση πρέπει να αφανίσουμε τον πολιτισμό μας, να προσαρμόσουμε την ιστορία μας στα δυτικά μέτρα και σταθμά, να απαρνηθούμε την βαλκανική μας υπόσταση και να ονομάζουμε τα Βαλκάνια «Νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη» για να αισθανόμαστε περισσότερο Δυτικοί και λιγότερο Ανατολίτες.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι φθάσαμε ως τη δραματική δεκαετία που διανύουμε, άμοιροι ελληνικής παιδείας, κριτικής σκέψης και γεωγραφικής συνείδησης. Είμαστε θύματα και θύτες, δέκτες και αναμεταδότες, αλλά και δημιουργοί της άρχουσας ιδεολογίας που μας παγίδευσε μέσα στην επιλεκτική αρχαιοπληξία και την τυφλή γεωγραφία».


Πηγή



> Συντάκτης radiofono.gr, Κυρ, 23/07/2006 - 17:14. Αθήνα | απολύσεις | πρόσωπα | τελευταία νέα
> 
> Απολύθηκε από την Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία, μετά από 31 χρόνια ραδιοφωνικής παρουσίας. Η συγγραφέας-ιστορικός και εξέχουσα ραδιοφωνική παραγωγός του Δεύτερου, αναγκάστηκε σε αποχώρηση από το κρατικό ραδιόφωνο, καθώς δεν μπορούσε να ανανεωθεί ξανά η σύμβασή της με την ΕΡΤ. Διαβάστε την επιστολή της:
> 
> Μία άκομψη απόλυση μετά από τριακόσιους εβδομήντα μήνες (ή τριάντα χρόνια και δέκα μήνες: Σεπτέμβριος 1975-Ιούνιος 2006). Η συνεργασία μου με την Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία (τότε ΕΙΡΤ) άρχισε το καλοκαίρι του 1975, όταν ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις ετοίμαζε το νέο Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα.
> 
> Μαριάννα ΚορομηλάΜαριάννα Κορομηλά
> Τελικά, βγήκαμε στον αέρα την πρώτη εβδομάδα του Σεπτεμβρίου. Από τότε, η σχέση μου με το κρατικό Ίδρυμα είναι αδιάλειπτη.
> 
> ...

----------


## SV1EFO

Αλεξανδρε πολυ χαιρομαι που συμετεχω σε forum με ανθρωπους του επιπεδου σου. ( Λιγους βεβαια !! ) . Τελεια ηταν ολα.!!  ::

----------


## acoul

Η χαρά δεν είναι τόσο στο "ping" όσο στο "reply" ... και "response time"  :: 

Ηλία, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ... τα φαινόμενα συνήθως απατούν αν όχι εξαπατούν  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Χαχαχχααα !! Αλεξανδρε .!! Επεσες στην φακα.!!! Δεν ειπα ομως αν ειναι υψηλο η χαμηλο το επιπεδο...  ::   ::   ::  
Οπως και να εχει πολυ μου αρεσαν!!

----------


## acoul

Πηγή



> Ήταν κάποτε ένας παραγιός. Σε τυροκομείο. Άσχημος ηλίθιος, φτωχός, σκατόψυχος και μικροτσούτσου@#. Βρώμαγε και τυρίλα. Γούσταρε πολύ την πριγκήπισσα, αλλά η πριγκήπισσα προτιμούσε κάποιον λίγο πιο όμορφο, έξυπνο, πλούσιο, καλοσυνάτο και μικροτσούτσου@#. “1 στα 5 δεν είναι κι άσχημα”, σκεφτόταν ο παραγιός καθώς ανακατεύε το τυρόγαλο “i mean αν ήταν 100 οι πριγκήπισσες τις 20 τις είχα σίγουρα να μου κάνουν πίπ@# όλη μέρα”. Δυστυχώς όμως είχε να κάνει με μία μόνο πριγκήπισσα, οπότε η κατάσταση επέβαλε ενίσχυση της προκλητικής του ικανότητας. Έτσι μάζευε λεφτά για να κάνει πλαστικές και γυμναστήριο, άκουγε πολύ Gospel, και προσπαθούσε αδιάκοπα να γραφτεί στο Πανεπιστήμιο. Όμως πώς να καταφέρει να μαζέψει για πλαστικές με τρεις κι εξήντα; Μόνο η μύτη του ήθελε τους μισθούς 25 χρόνων. Και στο Πανεπιστήμιο δεν τον ήθελαν γιατί δεν ήταν αρκετά ηλίθιος και βρώμαγε τυρίλα. Και τα Gospel είχαν αρχίσει να του σπάνε τα νεύρα. Οπότε τα έπαιρνε κι αυτός στο κρανίο και κάθε τόσο έριχνε μια ροχάλα στο τυρόγαλο.
> 
> Στο μεταξύ η πριγκήπισσα από παρτού@# σε coffee-shop κι από γιωτ σε παρτού@# ήταν όλη μέρα. Γενικά το γλένταγε με την ψυχούλα της. Βρήκε εκεί πέρα κι ένα φλούφλη με τον οποίο δήλωνε in love. Όλη την ώρα περνούσαν από το τυροκομείο -όπου ο φίλος μας ανακάτευε το τυρόγαλο- και ψώνιζαν τη φέτα με τους τόνους -δε θέλετε να μάθετε γιατί.
> 
> Κι όμως ήρθε μια μέρα που η διπλανή χώρα έκανε ντου και τους κατέκτησε όλους, επιβάλλοντας μια στυγνή και απάνθρωπη δικτατορία. Οι βασικότεροι νόμοι ήταν οι εξής:
> 
> * Απαγορεύονται τα coffee-shops.
> * Απαγορεύονται οι παρτού@#.
> * Απαγορεύουνται τα γιωτ.
> ...

----------


## acoul

Κάτι πιο ελαφρύ σήμερα λόγω ζέστης ... Πηγή



> Λες «σύντροφος», λες «αδελφή ψυχή», λες «το άλλο μου μισό» μέχρι κάτι να στραβώσει. Τότε, τα πράγματα είναι απλούστατα : είναι άντρας. Και μάλιστα του έχεις δώσει και τα ανάλογα χαρακτηριστικά. Είναι εγωιστής, σαβουρογάμης, άπιστος και ένα σωρό πράγματα που αδύνατον να υπάρχουν σε γυναίκα. Δηλαδή πόσο πιο μαλακία ισχυρισμό μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει;
> 
> Και αρχίζεις τις αναλύσεις για τα παιδικά του χρόνια, τις προηγούμενες σχέσεις του, αυτά που έκανε, αυτά που δεν έκανε, για να ισχυροποιήσεις τα επιχειρήματά σου ενάντια στην φύση του. Και ανακαλύπτεις ξαφνικά ότι οι περισσότερες γυναίκες είναι με το μέρος σου. Και χαίρομαι, γιατί οι άνθρωποι είμαστε έτοιμοι για εύκολα συμπεράσματα, γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά για την ψυχική μας υγεία : φταίει η φύση του.
> 
> Ηρεμείς και ξαναπροσπαθείς σοφότερη. Όμως στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου, αυτή η παραδοχή σε δηλητηριάζει. Κάθε του κίνηση έχει ήδη εξηγηθεί, κάθε του λέξη έχει ένα αίτιο συνυφασμένο με την ατελή του φύση, κάθε αναποδιά στην σχέση, είναι αναμενόμενη και σχεδόν σίγουρη. Και ξαναχωρίζεις. Και ξαναπροσπαθείς. Και ξαναχωρίζεις. Και κάθε φορά ισχυροποιείς όλο και περισσότερο τα επιχειρήματά σου. Μέχρι που σιγουρεύεσαι.
> 
> Αλλά και πάλι απορείς. Πώς γίνεται και κάποιες ανέχονται αυτή την φύση για όλη τους τη ζωή; Πώς μπορεί κανείς να βρει την ευτυχία με ένα τόσο μισητό πλάσμα; Γιατί ΟΛΕΣ οι γυναίκες δεν καταλαβαίνουν όλη αυτή την σοφία που τους μοιράζεις απλόχερα; Αφού οι ενδείξεις και οι αποδείξεις υπάρχουν. Έλα μου ντε!
> 
> Και μετά ο κόσμος χωρίζεται σε δύο στρατόπεδα. Στους ανθρώπους και σε αυτούς που χωρίζουν τους ανθρώπους σε άντρες και γυναίκες.
> ...

----------


## rtfm

> *Το Μαύρο Πρόβατο, του Ίταλο Καλβίνο*
> 
> Υπήρχε μια χώρα στην οποία όλοι ήταν κλέφτες. Κάθε κάτοικος έβγαινε τη νύχτα με αντικλείδια και ένα φανάρι και πήγαινε να διαρρήξει το σπίτι κάποιου γείτονά του. Επέστρεφε την αυγή φορτωμένος κι έβρισκε το σπίτι του διαρρηγμένο. 
> 
> Έτσι, όλοι ζούσαν σε αγαστή σύμπνοια και χωρίς χασούρες, διότι ο ένας έκλεβε τον άλλο, κι ο άλλος έναν άλλο και πάει λέγοντας, μέχρι που ο τελευταίος έκλεβε τον πρώτο. Το εμπόριο σε εκείνη τη χώρα γινόταν μόνο με τη μορφή απάτης, τόσο από την πλευρά αυτού που πουλούσε όσο και από την πλευρά αυτού που αγόραζε. Η κυβέρνηση αποτελούσε μια εγκληματική συμμορία σε βάρος των υπηκόων, και οι υπήκοοι από τη μεριά τους φρόντιζαν μόνο πώς θα ξεγελάσουν την κυβέρνηση. Έτσι η ζωή συνεχιζόταν χωρίς προβλήματα, και δεν υπήρχαν ούτε πλούσιοι ούτε φτωχοί. 
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή, δεν είναι γνωστό πώς, βρέθηκε στη χώρα ένας τίμιος άνθρωπος. Τη νύχτα, αντί να βγαίνει με το σάκο και το φανάρι, έμενε στο σπίτι, κάπνιζε και διάβαζε μυθιστορήματα. 
> 
> Έρχονταν οι κλέφτες, έβλεπαν το φως αναμμένο και δεν ανέβαιναν. 
> ...

----------


## rtfm

> *Η Αναλαμπή, του Ίταλο Καλβίνο*
> 
> Μου συνέβη μία φορά στο πηγαινέλα μιας διασταύρωσης ανάμεσα στο πλήθος. 
> 
> Σταμάτησα, ανοιγόκλεισα τα βλέφαρά μου: δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα. Τίποτα, απολύτως τίποτα: δεν καταλάβαινα την αιτία των πραγμάτων, των ανθρώπων, όλα ήταν χωρίς έννοια, παράλογα. Και έβαλα τα γέλια. 
> 
> Το περίεργο για μένα ήταν ότι μέχρι τότε δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ποτέ. Και μέχρι τότε είχα δεχτεί τα πάντα: φανάρια, αυτοκίνητα, αφίσες, στολές, μνημεία, όλα αυτά τα πράγματα που είναι τόσο αποκομμένα από την έννοια του κόσμου, σαν να υπήρχε μια αναγκαιότητα, μια συνέπεια που τα συνέδεε μεταξύ τους. 
> 
> Τότε το γέλιο πέθανε στον λαιμό μου και κοκκίνισα από ντροπή. Έκανα νεύματα για να τραβήξω την προσοχή των περαστικών και ­ Σταματήστε μια στιγμή! ­ φώναξα ­ κάτι δεν πάει καλά! Όλα είναι λάθος! Κάνουμε παράλογα πράγματα! Αυτός δεν μπορεί να είναι ο σωστός δρόμος! Πού θα καταλήξουμε; 
> ...

----------


## panoz

ρε την παλεύετε??? πέρασε η άνοιξη.. πάνε οι μελισσούλες και τα λουλουδάκια.. τα κείμενα αυτά μου θυμίζουν εποχές δημοτικού άντε και γυμνασίου.. 

πλέον μόνο η Πραγματικότητα με το θλιμμένο μα συνάμα καλοσυνάτο βλέμμα της, φορώντας ένα κουρελί φόρεμα με μαυροκόκκινες κηλίδες, σαν από αίμα, μας κρατάει το χέρι στοργικά και μας οδηγεί στο τραχύ μονοπάτι της Ζωής..

αχ, καημένα νιάτα..

----------


## acoul

βάλε δίπλα δίπλα στέλεχος με γυναίκα, δύο παιδιά, αμόρε και latest SUV μοντέλο σε μια ψυχούλα δημοτικού και πες μου τελικά τι αξίζει περισσότερο ...

----------


## lakis

Υπάρχει και το "Σώμα" του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου. Κείμενο για το οποίο πήγε 7 μήνες φυλακή στα χρόνια της Χούντας και κυνηγήθηκε και από τις ιθαγενείς φεμινιστριες της χώρας μας, διακοσμημένο με πολύ ωραία γυμνά του Μοσχίδη (Σαλονικιός Ζωγραφος). Σώθηκαν 700 αντίγραφα κάπου έχω ένα, αν το βρώ θα το ανεβάσω για αντίλογο.

----------


## panoz

> βάλε δίπλα δίπλα στέλεχος με γυναίκα, δύο παιδιά, αμόρε και latest SUV μοντέλο σε μια ψυχούλα δημοτικού και πες μου τελικά τι αξίζει περισσότερο ...


θα γίνω πολύ πεζός αν επιλέξω το αμόρε??? αν και βέβαια προτιμώ 1000 φορές την michelle από το ίδιο site.. @vigor μην μου το σβήσεις το link είναι ηθικότατη κοπέλα, φαίνεται από το βλέμμα της  ::

----------


## acoul

Τα καλά μοντέλα είναι συνήθως αυτά που δεν έχουν υψηλό κόστος συντήρησης και δεν σε αφήνουν στις δύσκολες στιγμές ... !!

----------


## acoul

Πηγή



> Πορνογραφία είναι το υποκατάστατο της ερωτικής επικοινωνίας και σε προέκταση,το υποκατάστατο της κάθε ανθρώπινης επικοινωνίας.Το υποκατάστατο των λέξεων και των εννοιών.Το υποκατάστατο της αλήθειας.
> Πορνογραφία είναι η πλαστογράφηση των λέξεων και των εννοιών.Η πλαστογράφηση της αλήθειας.Η πλαστή ταυτότητα της κάθε αλήθειας.
> Πορνογραφία πραγματοποιούν τα κόμματα και οι πολιτικές παρατάξεις,οι επονομαζόμενες "προοδευτικές"που οικειοποιούνται αυθαίρετα και με θρασύτητα την κάθε αναμενόμενη ιστορική αλλαγή και μ' έντονη δολιότητα διαβρώνουν το κοινό αίσθημα και την κοινή λογική,καθιστώντας έτσι το πλήθος,τη μάζα,όργανο για την κάθε καιροσκοπική και ανελέυθερη επιδίωξή τους.
> Πορνογραφία είναι ο Χομεινισμός,αρρώστεια του καιρού μας,η δημιουργία ενός στρατόπεδου απελπισμένων,που αρχίζει από τις στέπες του Μπρέζνιεφ,του Τζαρουζέλσκι και του Τσαουσέσκου,περνάει από τις πνιγμένες στο αίμα και δυστυχισμένες χώρες του Καντάφι και του Χομεινί και φτάνει ως τις απελπισμένες πάμπες του Πινοσέ και του Βιντέλλα.
> Πορνογραφία είναι ακόμα,η δολοφονία του αθώου βλέμματος αθώου βλέμματος χιλιάδων παιδιών της οικουμένης,ο εθισμός του κόσμου μας στο τρομαχτικό,η καλοζωισμένη αναισθησία μας στου διπλανού τον πόνο.Και όλα αυτά στο όνομα των αλλαγών και του μέλλοντος.Για να θυμάμαι πάντα τα λόγια ενός μαύρου φίλου μου στην Καλιφόρνια."'Οσοι δεν μπορούν ν' αγαπήσουν τον πλαινό τους επιδιώκουν ν'αγαπήσουνε τον κόσμο."
> Αυτά έγραφε ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις στο εσώφυλλο της "Πορνογραφίας" το 1982....

----------


## Mixos

Στην αρχή είχαμε πιο πολύ ρομαντικά στοιχεία και τώρα έχουμε καταλήξει σε πιο ρεαλιστικά πράγματα....  ::  Πάντως είναι ωραία κείμενα...

----------


## panoz

Η πορνογραφία σκοτώνει τον έρωτα και τον ρομαντισμό.. και ο ερωτας δεν είναι το αλατοπίπερο αλλά η ουσία της ζωής.. αν το καλοσκεφτείτε το οτιδήποτε κάνουμε έχει ως απώτερο σκοπό την ικανοποίηση των ερωτικών ΚΑΙ συναισθηματικών μας αναγκών και η πορνογραφία εκφυλίζει αυτές τις ανάγκες και απομακρύνει τον άνθρωπο από το ανθρώπινο στοιχείο.. 

πορνογραφία είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο από τα πρώτα κείμενα..
πορνογραφία είναι η αποχαύνωση των συναισθημάτων..
πορνογραφία είναι η κτηνοποίηση του ανθρώπου..
πορνογραφία είναι ο ευνουχισμός της ψυχής..

----------


## acoul

Πηγή



> Αγαπώ το φεγγάρι. Ρίχνει μια ασημένια λάμψη σ' όλη τη σκουριά της ζωής μας, της στιλβώνει την όψη.
> Το κοιτώ από το παράθυρό μου να περιδιαβαίνει τις στέγες, να στρίβει γωνίες οικοδομών κι ύστερα να κρύβεται πίσω από περαστικές σοφίτες. Κρυφογελάει καθώς το ψάχνω, κρατάει την ανάσα του για λίγο, κι ύστερα, ικανοποιημένο με το κατόρθωμά του, και την αγωνία μου, βγαίνει από την κρυψώνα του για να γαντζωθεί μ' ένα σάλτο στο πρώτο τυχαίο άστρο, φουσκωμένο από περηφάνεια, με μάγουλα που ροδίζουν από χαρά κι αταξία.
> Η πλάση όλη αυτές τις ώρες είναι με το δάχτυλο στο στόμα. Νυχοπατεί και τρέχει περίεργη να κοιτάξει το νυχτερινό γλεντζέ. Κι εγώ βγάζω τα παπούτσια μου, σκαρφαλώνω το μικρό τοιχάκι που με χωρίζει από την οροφή του δώματος και σπεύδω να καλησπερίσω το φίλο μου.
> 
> -Καλησπέρα φεγγάρι
> -Θα 'ναι καλή, στο υπόσχομαι.
> -Θα με πάρεις βαρκάδα;
> -Ο Γαλαξίας έχει φουρτούνα σήμερα. Άλλη φορά.
> -Θα μου κάνεις εκπλήξεις;
> ...

----------


## ngia

""ΑΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ...

Shakespeare:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Αν κάποτε γυρίσει, είναι δικός σου.
Αν όχι, πάρε δηλητήριο και αυτοκτόνησε για χάρη του.

Αισιόδοξος:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Μην ανησυχείς, θα ξαναγυρίσει.

Καχύποπτος:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Aν γυρίσει, ρώτησέ τον που πήγε.

Ανυπόμονος:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Αν δεν γυρίσει γρήγορα, ξέχασέ τον.

Υπομονετικός:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Αν δεν γυρίσει, περίμενε μέχρι να το κάνει.

Παιχνιδιάρης:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
*Αν γυρίσει και εάν τον αγαπάς ακόμη, άστον πάλι να φύγει.
Επαναλάβετε*

Προγραμματιστής C++ :
if(you-love(m_she))
m_she.free()
if(m_she == NULL)
m_she= new CShe;

Δικηγόρος:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Το άρθρο 1α της Παραγράφου 13α-1 της δεύτερης τροπολογίας περί
συζύγων, του Αστικού Δικαίου δηλώνει ξεκάθαρα οτι...

Bill Gates:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Αν γυρίσει, μπορείς να τον χρεώσεις με τα έξοδα επανεγκατάστασης
άλλα και να τον προειδοποιήσεις οτι σύντομα θα πρέπει να υποστεί
και κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις.

Στατιστικολόγος:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Αν σε αγαπάει, η πιθανότητα να γυρίσει είναι μεγάλη. Αν όχι, η
κατανομή Weibull και η σχέση σου ήταν αβέβαιη έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Πωλητής:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Αν κάποτε γυρίσει... Σύμφωνοι.
Αν όχι, δεν πειράζει. Επόμενοοος.

Ασφαλιστής:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον,
Aστον να φύγει...
Αν κάποτε γυρίσει, υπόγραψε συμβόλαιο μαζί του. Αν δεν γυρίσει,
συνέχισε να τον ακολουθείς και μην εγκαταλείψεις ποτέ!

Λογικός...:
Αν αγαπάς κάποιον
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ;;;

----------


## sv1bds

Μήπως το ήθελες τελικά, να φύγει ?
Το γιατι μήπως έρχεται μετά ?
Μήπως έχει ξαναγίνει ?
Μήπως ξαναγίνεται ?
Γιατί ?
Τι προσπαθείς να κρύψεις από τον εαυτό σου ?
Μήπως είναι ήδη γνωστό ?
Μήπως δεν το άντεξες ?
Μήπως απλά προσπαθείς να το ξεπεράσεις ?
Μήπως το κάνεις με λάθος τρόπο ?
Μήπως δεν είσαι ο πρώτος ?
Μήπως απλά δεν το ξέρεις ?

Γιώργος

----------


## yorgos

Αχ Αλεξ βλέπω βρίσκεσαι σε οίστρο!!!!



σκέφτηκα να τα τυπώσω και να τα βάλω στην εξώπορτα μου αλλά θα μου τα κλέψουν οι γειτόνισσες!!  ::

----------


## acoul

αϋπνίες και άσυλο στα μπλογκ τα Ελληνικά φυσικά ... έρχονται εκλογές στο AWMN. Παντού γύρω βλέπω AWMN ... τα δυο κλιπς μου φάνηκαν σχετικά με το AWMN, το πρώτο λόγω ταράτσας και το δεύτερο λόγω κόντρας ... !!! Το πρώτο μου μύρισε μέρες από το γυμνάσιο εποχές '80, το δεύτερο μου θύμισε CSlab, Vardas κλπ. ... Enjoy 

Episode1 Internet, Wireless (65Mb)

Episode3 Internet, Wireless (120Mb)

η φωτογραφία και η μουσική είναι εξαιρετικά, κάτι που δεν βρίσκει κανείς σε εύκολα σε επαγγελματικές δουλειές ... !!!

----------

